# Grain Storage options - Gamma Vault



## CmdrRyekr (21/1/16)

I saw these jobbies in Costco here in Radelaide back nearly 12 months ago now, but haven't seen them since. I ******* hate how Costco do that shit. Anyway, Has anyone seen these sort of things in their local costco? Got mates in Sydney and Melbourne who could possibly help out.





I _really_ just need something stackable though. These are nice, even if they're a little expensive, but would do the job well. Are there any other stackable, rodent-proof and airtight options out there? I keep grain in sacks uncrushed the whole time.


----------



## welly2 (21/1/16)

These bastards from Bunnings http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxi-pail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875. Two of those will hold a sackful.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/16)

Cant beat 20L buckets with lids. last forever.

Baby formula tins hold 1kg nicely. B)


----------



## Blind Dog (21/1/16)

Why stackable? Unless you have something like your original pic, they're just a pain as the grain you need is always at the bottom, even though it wasn't 5 minutes before you needed it. I've switched to the Bunnings $12 wheelie bins

Anyway, the waste sorting bins at ikea, are 60L, stackable, fairly thick plastic and might work


----------



## stux (22/1/16)

Stackable so I can store 20 buckets in the space of 4 grain bags stacked on top of each other


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/16)

welly2 said:


> These bastards from Bunnings http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxi-pail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875. Two of those will hold a sackful.


Awesome, the price has gone down
These were $14 each for a while


----------



## CmdrRyekr (22/1/16)

welly2 said:


> These bastards from Bunnings http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxi-pail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875. Two of those will hold a sackful.


Thanks for the suggestion. I like keeping the grain in the sack it comes in though.



Blind Dog said:


> Why stackable? Unless you have something like your original pic, they're just a pain as the grain you need is always at the bottom, even though it wasn't 5 minutes before you needed it. I've switched to the Bunnings $12 wheelie bins


This is what I have now, but I need space for a kegerator. So stacking grain is the only option. Also, that's why I want the option in the original post  But I realise they may be hard to get/expensive etc. So other stackable options might be good.



Blind Dog said:


> Anyway, the waste sorting bins at ikea, are 60L, stackable, fairly thick plastic and might work


Cool. The I think the Mrs fancies someone at Ikea, she goes there often enough! I'll get her to check them out next time.



Stux said:


> Stackable so I can store 20 buckets in the space of 4 grain bags stacked on top of each other


This.


----------



## stux (22/1/16)

The other good thing with the 20L buckets, is at most the bucket weighs less than 13 kilos. Makes it more manageable. And they're airtight.


----------



## stux (22/1/16)

Stux said:


> The other good thing with the 20L buckets, is at most the bucket weighs less than 13 kilos. Makes it more manageable. And they're airtight.


Example:



This was while I was moving my existing sacks into the buckets... I ended up storing them along a wall in the spare bedroom. 5 high, 4 long. Which is where I used to have the sacks stacked.

Guests can just deal with sleeping in the granary


----------



## kz412 (5/8/16)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anyone have any experience with these: 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/montgomery-60l-heavy-duty-storage-container_p2583473

Looking into storage options and something stackable would be ideal due to limited space in the brewery (or laundry as SWMBO calls it). Price point is also a plus, 3 of these for 3x25kg bags vs 6 handi pails (which look to be about $13 each at the moment).

Only thing I'm thinking is they're probably not as airtight as some other options.


----------



## RobW (5/8/16)

I use the clear ones and they do the job OK.


----------



## fdsaasdf (8/8/16)

kz412 said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anyone have any experience with these:
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/montgomery-60l-heavy-duty-storage-container_p2583473
> 
> Looking into storage options and something stackable would be ideal due to limited space in the brewery (or laundry as SWMBO calls it). Price point is also a plus, 3 of these for 3x25kg bags vs 6 handi pails (which look to be about $13 each at the moment).
> ...


These are stackable and cheap but not airtight - they can deform if they are overfilled or there is too much weight on them. I use them for storing linen and camping gear in the garage.

For grain storage I use a few of these for under $10, fit just shy of 2x25kg sacks. Rock solid, easy to clamp down and very rigid even when stacked: https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/253134


----------



## fishingbrad (8/8/16)

I've tried some of these options. Have now gone to the common 240lt wheelie bin. Fits 4 x 25kg sacks plus some. Not airtight but I try and fill the bottom full of C02.


----------



## TheWiggman (9/8/16)

If you're going to Bunnings for containers, these are the go: https://www.bunnings.com.au/award-50l-pack-n-stack-storage-container-with-wheels_p2580445
They're Aussie made and cheap so they get my vote. I use 1 for bottling and dispensing gear, 1 for brewing gear, and another for all my speciality grains. I typically buy my speciality grains in 0.5 - 3kg bags from Cheeky Peak (which reseal airtight) and leave them in the box. Keeps the rodents out and is easy to store. Plus you can see what's in it. Apart from that I've got 2 x 60l Willow bins for pilsner malt and ale malt. Also Australian made, which if you haven't caught on is something I strongly support.


----------



## wynnum1 (9/8/16)

What about using a 50 L beer keg .


----------



## Coodgee (9/8/16)

welly2 said:


> These bastards from Bunnings http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxi-pail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875. Two of those will hold a sackful.


Your sack has an impressive output!


----------



## eldertaco (9/8/16)

Those 20L buckets can be had much cheaper than bunnings. I've been getting mine from GotStock.com.au for 5.60 a pop - http://www.gotstock.com.au/plastic-bucket-pail-with-lid-white-20-litres.html


----------



## Matplat (9/8/16)

I manage to find chicken feed drums at the local tip for $5 each that hold a full sack, plus a bit, however I'm sure if I want more I could go to the local chicken farms and ask for them. They have rubber seals and an over-centre clamp in a similar style to tri-clove fittings.


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/16)

Just cottoned onto a free supply of the white buckets 
Work gets a bunch of our equine oral medications (individual tubes) in buckets that are a little bigger than 20L, just need to get in early before anyone else calls dibs on them


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/8/16)

I used those Willow bins for storing base malts for a while but I then switched over to the 60L plastic fermenter style ones because the lids are airtight to keep bugs and shit out of them. I cover the grains in the containers with the bags they came in as well.

For specialty grains I use the 5L version of those maxi pail things from Bunnings, they hold 3kg pretty easily. I have a 10 litre size one for my Munich malt that I usually buy in 5kg lots. Stackable, airtight, no worries at all.


----------



## Meddo (29/8/16)

Fairdinks have the gamma vaults listed on their website, which got me pretty excited. I ordered four (from the Brisbane Costco store) a couple of weeks ago but it turned out that the only stock they had was in Melbourne and shipping would have been prohibitive. Old mate from fairdinks reckons that they normally come back in stock around Christmas-ish. A little bit annoying as I was going to return the storage boxes I got from Bunnings a week earlier but will probably be a bit too late by the time the gamma vaults come back.


----------

